# Time & Envy (and a LOT more!), Portsmouth



## cogito

A place like a night club you expect to be a pretty straight forward explore, and to some extent it was. Only thing was that I hadn't counted on the sheer expanse of this place or the complexity of the building, which after several return visits and many hours exploring turned out to contain *FOUR* clubs (two of which didn't happen), a Casino and the old offices to Luminar Group Holdings PLC! I say building... A few on-site plans revealed that these were spread over THREE buildings and helped obtain some rather interesting and hidden access routes between them.

As far as explores go, I got a lot more than I expected to say the least! It was absolutely incredible with more details and stories than I had ever expected to come out of a nightclub complex... However, on my fourth (and final) visit I had an experience that brought this fascinating and seemingly endless continuation of an explore to an abrupt halt. But more on that later!

*Part 1 of 4, Time*

1. Looking from the main entranceway, the cloakroom on the left and the tills on the right.






2. Inside the cloakroom, rails, pigeonholes and toasters?!





3. The locker-room for the security team, loads of assorted bits in here!





4. The first-aid room, complete with the boxes from complimentary condoms.





5. Behind the tills, 1 year since "The End" closing event.





6. Now up to the club itself, all the stuff from the bars still installed and in tact.





7. But of course, the bottles were all dry...





8. and removed from the optics holders





9. The last dregs from the drain pipes to the sink and taps had leaked out.





10. I'm guessing the staff were polishing off the last of the stock, then forgot about the last round on their final exit. Note that this place closed a few months before the smoking ban came into effect.





11. Gas canisters for carbonating drinks were still in place, along with the rest of the equipment! Dangerous?





12. I have no idea why there were Christmas Trees in the toilets?





13. Or why the ladies toilets had a cubicle that contains two toilets?!?!





14. There were seriously about 8-10 electrical panels in just Time alone, this one is for the Air con.





15. In da Club!





16. Up the stairs we go...





17. ...for views over the dance floor.





18. The DJ booth.





19. Nearby is the main panel for Time, although not the main panel for the complex... That's a completely different behemoth!





20. This was a bit a bit spooky to stumble across in a quiet corner!





21. Behind some of the fake-walls you could see the decor from the previous club of the 80s/90s, 5th Avenue!





22. The only part of Time that still had power, the secure offices. Note the monitor left on.





23. Opposite desk:





24. And the obligatory Safe, although there were actually 2.





*Part 2 of 4, Envy*

So after the first outing at Time and exploring every nook and cranny, the following explore I went with friend. We decided to stealth it through to Envy where on the first explore I had established that PIR sensors were still active and so I'd avoided going there, and after some cautious ducking and relentless scouring for more trips, we were in! It was a lot smaller that Time with just one small dance floor and one bar, but it had some VERY interesting cellars...

25. Envy? This club must envy all other clubs, it's tiny!





26. Just the one bar in there.





(Didn't bother with those toilets as they were identical decor to Time and stunk to high heaven!)

27. DJ booth.





28. Anyone thirsty? One bottled left out in the back room.





29. Envy's main power cables down in the cellar, all cut. Once again... Not the main panel for the complex! Just Envy.





30. All the pipework for the barrels AND compressed gas canisters! Carbonators and bigger compressed gas canister out of shot too.





31. After another snoop and more investigation, another discovery and another basement!





It's the main supply panel at last! The photo doesn't do it justice, it's about 6ft tall and 2.5ft wide! Wonder why the Judderman is guarding it?

32. Here's why, a workshop where sets and props for the clubs would have been made.





33. And what else would be in such a place?





Complete plans of all floors and buildings, and keys/codes? Now things are getting interesting...


----------



## cogito

*Part 3 of 4, Luminar Group Holdings PLC offices*

After Envy we called it a night again, but thanks to the maps we'd just found and a quick snoop, we located the building where these Offices (and a whole load of active flats, stealth was in order) were. Trouble was that all the Offices had little (HUGE) things called "windows" in them, so using any lights was out of the question. We had to go back during the day, so we did!

Whilst in there it very quickly became apparent that these offices were used for all sorts of work within the company. Everything from top level business strategies and marketing, through to graphic design of their media and in-house mock-up publishing.

34. The one shot I took when we found our way through to the Offices at night, you can see why it's not torch friendly.





35. Lots of paperwork, also note the megaphone on the right and the Champagne on the desk.





36. The General Manager's office, complete with projector screen and inflatable banana.





37. More Champagne, this time a massive bottle! Also keys, flyers etc.





38. These clubs weren't just going to disappear, despite the publics initial fears... The company had the new club planned all along. Now Liquid Envy in Portsmouth City Centre.





39. There seriously is stuff everywhere in every room, nothing is missing or destroyed.





40. Boxes of promotional media including flyers, stickers, posters, beer mats, everything!





41. Storage room, complete with dishwasher remains, dismantled lights and filter gels.





42. Old CCTV equipment, although all the rest is still in place in the clubs.





43. Office tea room.





44. If you look REALLY closely, you can see this brochure is resting on an old photocopier. []





There's so much stuff in these offices, way too much to show close ups of the interesting details. These photos have barely covered all the rooms that are there, there are a fair few missing.

*Part 4 of 4, Groesvenor Casino*

We had virtually everything down on the "to do" list, but after 3 previous visits I'd still not found a way through to the elusive Groesvenor Casino. In all honesty I never realised there had been a casino there until I saw the plans! I don't remember it being there when all this place was open. The plans that we'd uncovered in the workshop revealed some potential on the casino. After checking a few things out all that happened was we found ourselves in hidden cupboard. "B*gger" we thought, til we got the torches on and opened a door. "Holy cr*p!" We were in!

Much like the little underground workshop that we'd come across, some of the lights were on, it was no biggy and no cause for concern. This place had eluded me for 3 whole visits and we'd finally cracked it! But all was not as it seems...

45. Looking from the top of the stairs that go down to the Casino (it's underground) all seemed fine:





46. Looking from the back towards the reception area through those doors... Yep that's pretty normal looking.





47. The Reception. Alarm bells started ringing in my head, all was not right... BLue plastic bags from local 24hr Convenience Stores and the backdoors were marginally ajar letting light in:





48. But there as no more signs of life round in the Canteen area, which was round a few dark snaking corridors.





49. Until we hit this.





Sh*t the f*cking bed! We're getting outta here, now.

We snake round the dark winding corridors, pacing as quickly and stealthily as we could, our hearts pounding harder with each and every step. We were literally just coming to our "secret cupboard" entry point, when our feet froze in mid air.

"JOHN, IS THAT YOU MATE?!" 

F*ck! There's f*cking junkies in here! It was literally less than a minute ago that we were in the heart of their lair, I daren't think what would have happened if we stayed just a few more seconds.

By this point we were frozen solid, too scared to move a muscle, stood in complete darkness staring out to the illuminated back entrance to the reception. My heart is literally tearing through my chest, it's the only part of me still moving when we catch a glimpse...

We see the junkie in the reflections of the glass at the reception enterance, he's stood in the light fumbling around and we can see him clearly... Thank god for our cover of darkness. My accomplice inches his way into the cupboard trying to keep silent whilst shaking like a leaf. He's in! But I'm left with several feet to cover and this guys is getting closer, I take no chances.

I dive for the cupboard and through our impossibly narrow access point, my accomplice follows, there's another cry from the junkie. "Sh*t!" We fumble frantically through the hole not daring to look back, only stopping once we reach our secure blanket of darkness.

Seconds feel like hours... My heart is in my mouth. Silence.

He's gone, must have thought we were security. Thank christ for that...

We take no chances, quick-footing our way back through the darkness until we find a safe point.

Explore over, we're outta here... And I ain't coming back. Ever.


----------



## Reaperman

We'll its not my sort of thing, I don't find derelict nightclubs appealing but whatever floats your boat! 

I imagine the Junkie incident was a bit tense though, not a position I'd like to be in.


----------



## EssexDaz

top report, i know the lemar group are opening a new club with the same kinds theme in Basildon, Essex. 4 clubs in to 1 all linked by 1 corridoor. i have worked there and its sooo similar. what a wicked report, a cold shiver hit me when i saw that last pic. nasty


----------



## Maniac

What a totally awesome explore, I like the ones that turn out to be a lot better than you think, makes it a whole lot more exciting. Shame about the ending, and you didn't get to see more of the casino, but probably best you left when you did! Enjoyed your report, thanks!


----------



## Bigjobs

What a great post.

Fantastic write up with smashing pics. Really had my heart in my mouth at the end


----------



## Scrub2000

Brillian write up and report dude - well done!

Loads to see there!!


----------



## Foxylady

What an amazing explore, eh! Excellent pics and report. I agree with Bigjobs there, quite a story and rather scary exit. Good stuff!


----------



## sqwasher

Nice report-good read & informative pics! You've covered a fair deal of ground there, glad you got out safely though!


----------



## krela

Aww, time and envy was alright as a nightclub.

You can see it in action on it's DSI page (the same website on the photocopier above)

http://www.dontstayin.com/uk/portsmouth/time-envy


----------



## Alias

not my thing hence why I have not done it, mainly because those podiums have some bad memories for me, but apart from that cool explore. did u manage to get into the offices up the stairs? the code is 1 and 4 together then 3 or maybe 2 its been a while lol.

ALias


----------



## cogito

Yeah we got into the offices, both the secure offices for Time and the Luminar offices (see above.)

Did you get my text a few days ago?


----------



## Alias

erm nope have changed my number me thinks you dont have the new one. will pm you now


----------



## za gringo

Nice report and write up with a story. Top stuff.


----------



## Shepy

Well written up, and unlucky about the junkie! Pleased you all go out unharmed though.

~Shepy


----------



## Cuban B.

Quite an interesting report, looks like there's loads left behind to keep you occupied for a while.


----------



## skittles

I guess its a good idea to explore in a group because of such situations.

Love your pics and report, any history and why did it close, also any external shots?


----------



## cogito

skittles said:


> Love your pics and report, any history and why did it close, also any external shots?



I didn't get any external shots, might go back and get some from a safe distance!

It closed almost exactly a year ago as the company that owned the club were replacing it with a new £5million club in the city centre (see photo #38) instead of miles from public transport on the seafront.


----------



## Timtom

As I joined Cogito on his second trip in I thought I'd add something  as many have said its not some peoples thing! And to be honest, It wasn't really mine! I've never actually been into a nightclub when open and not sure I really plan to  It was a strange explore! Darker than anything but quite enjoyable partly from seeing the random stuff left behind and on the other hand from hearing Heavenlyphoto's descriptions on what it was like when it was open!  I may add some photos later on but the real achievement for me on this one was to just see what was inside! If just to make sure it wasn't anything not worth missing!!  Thanks to Cogito for his recceing and his solo explore into the darkness! - madness !!

P.S.. I think it closed a year tomorrow


----------



## Heavenlyphoto

that looks like fun i wish i had come back after dropping tim off now grrrr lol top stuff mate


----------



## wolfism

Interesting place, and a good report too – I've come across junkie paraphenalia before (foil and needles), but more worrying is when you find clothes, bedding, food … you have to hope there isn't a mad tramp round the next corner! At least your reactions didn't make you freeze …


----------



## cogito

wolfism said:


> Interesting place, and a good report too – I've come across junkie paraphenalia before (foil and needles), but more worrying is when you find clothes, bedding, food … you have to hope there isn't a mad tramp round the next corner! At least your reactions didn't make you freeze …



In the background of that needle shot is a table littered with food (including fresh bread), beer cans and other rubbish. I got a photo of it but my accomplice is in shot. Apparently said accomplice at the time saw two sleeping bags and a large suitcase in a darkened room, but to be honest at that point I was more interested in getting the f*ck out of there!


----------



## photographymatt

Iv heard some places put two(or more) toilets in one cubicals because girls like talking to each other in such places, Iv seen places(on tv) were they face each other. very odd but hey.....if the customer asks/wants...

awesome explore mate. Junkie experience not so cool:-D


----------



## King Al

Super pics cogito, really like the shot of the optics and the strange double toilet


----------



## duckandcover

Being the second man who went in with mike it was a bad experience at the end, the wall across from where we were was reflective and i was more or less staring at the guy, def won't be going back to that place ever again!


----------



## Richard Davies

photographymatt said:


> Iv heard some places put two(or more) toilets in one cubicals because girls like talking to each other in such places, Iv seen places(on tv) were they face each other. very odd but hey.....if the customer asks/wants...



There's supposed to be a club in Manchester with twin loos in the ladies, don't know which one though.


----------



## underitall

Excellent!!! Its got to be the best report iv read on here! Probably the one iv looked at the longest too. Nice one, great shots. Love the ending, what a write up.

Nice 19inch Racks.
18. The DJ booth.
27. DJ booth.

Im not sure if you know, but Dont Stay IN, is a website about clubs and that... Must of been a promoterey geiser.
44. If you look REALLY closely, you can see this brochure is resting on an old photocopier. []


----------



## fezzyben

photographymatt said:


> Iv heard some places put two(or more) toilets in one cubicals because girls like talking to each other in such places, Iv seen places(on tv) were they face each other. very odd but hey.....if the customer asks/wants...
> 
> awesome explore mate. Junkie experience not so cool:-D



they were caled twobicles iirc. they have tone in a club in derby i saw it on the news years ago


----------



## nursepayne

Always good to see dumps like that shut down


----------



## cogito

underitall said:


> Excellent!!! Its got to be the best report iv read on here! Probably the one iv looked at the longest too. Nice one, great shots. Love the ending, what a write up.
> 
> Nice 19inch Racks.
> 18. The DJ booth.
> 27. DJ booth.
> 
> Im not sure if you know, but Dont Stay IN, is a website about clubs and that... Must of been a promoterey geiser.
> 44. If you look REALLY closely, you can see this brochure is resting on an old photocopier.



http://www.dontstayin.com/uk/portsmouth/time-envy


----------



## crackingday

Damn, 5th Avenue, the amount of birds i copped off with in there................

The old days!


----------



## Jenni

Wow brilliant report!


----------



## *MrB*

Great report and Pics. Good work


----------



## Pegasus2

yeah really good report and rightup. What a good read


----------



## Bryant

Awesome report - enjoyed every minute of reading it! What's the betting Oceana will soon be in its place??


----------



## Poorlad

First time visitor to this site and wow, what a report. Thanks so much!


----------



## katie kate

That was fab, the amount of times I have driven past and longed to see what it looks like inside. I always thought it would just be abandoned and left as it was.
Where you able to get into the clubs next door ?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

that place looks very similar to millenium, plymouth...


----------



## cogito

katie kate said:


> That was fab, the amount of times I have driven past and longed to see what it looks like inside. I always thought it would just be abandoned and left as it was.
> Where you able to get into the clubs next door ?



We got into almost eveywhere, but Bliss and Joannas are seperated off from the rest of the buildings... So we couldn't do them.


----------



## bullmastiff

i was a doorman for 12 yr and love seeing old clubs closed down in a strange way it reminds of that eary 

feeling you get in a big club when youve kicked everybody out at the end of the night 

sure i was in that club years ago for a nightclub security awards party


----------



## oldskoolkool

Nice one,god that brought back some memories,i've had a few drunken nights in there when it was open lol


----------



## portsmouthsdrift

*gd report!*

heyyas this report made me join this site! very gd report would you be exploreing in portsmouth soon or time n envy again .....i dont no weather you know but they did make a new club called liquid and envy ...it looks nothin like them plans you found other then used the same colour


----------



## Ubermutant

I can't believe its shut now, When I was in uni halls in portsmouth back in 2003 it was one of THE places on the list for a night out.

Great Report


----------



## moanytony

World class report. Excellent and really funny. The junkie might have been ok, but scarper exactly!


----------



## Mikenuk

Excelent report and amazing pics


----------



## j666eds

I just want to say what an excellent set of pics etc you got. Im from portsmouth and pretty much used to live in that club when it was open! It looked pretty much the same as it does in your pics when it was open but with people in it! Everytime i drive by it i want to go in there and explore! Did you go through the door in the far corner, on the stairs side in time? i always used to try and go in there but was always dragged out! I think they used to serve food in there a long time ago because it had diner written above it! ive always wondered what was in there really though! i would of loved to go in there with you, maybe miss out the casino bit because thats abit too freaky for me! Once again, what a quailty post!

p.s. the toaster is there because at the end of the night they would hand out toast, and the two loo thing, theres quite a few clubs that have them. girls for some reason have a strange obsession of going in the same cubical as each other :S ive been told by my mate its because theres always a que for the toilet so if more than one goes in there they dont have to wait.


----------



## T-bar

Envy always is a smaller club than Time usually for the over 21's on a normal evening or 25's when Time is open for a over 21's evening if that makes sense well thats what its been like in the ones i have been to. Looks like a good explore though.


----------



## cogito

Thanks everyone for the kind words on the report and photos.

Just so that it's clear, the entire complex has been sealed tight now. Plus when I went to check it out again the only potential access was being guarded by an unmarked police car. I'm guessing the junkie situation got pretty bad there, hence it getting sealed.


----------



## holymole

A great report!! - It's a shame you didnt get any shots of the casino itself (tables etc) but given the circumstances I don't blame you for doing a runner. May be worth waiting a bit and taking 'a gamble' to get some more photos (no pun intended!!) when the heat has died down....


----------



## Vampire

Brilliant report, The last picture gave me the creeps also.


----------



## swanseamale47

Great explore and pics, and worth the scary moment! Wayne


----------



## Luke09

Wow that was an awesome report! When I saw that last picture, I was thinking exactly what you wrote! Couldn't believe it when I read there was a junkie there as well!! Good job you made it out A-ok, glad to hear it's been sealed to stop any more druggie activity too.


----------



## craigeves

These are awesome photos...

And you are right about the 4 clubs... in fact it was more likely 5 clubs as Lush & Bliss we're seperate also.

Time
Envy
Lush & Bliss
Joannas

+ Grosvenor casino

This site has recently been purchased by Harry Redknapp and pals to turn into flats... so for anyone wanting to capture the remaining areas this may be your last chance.


----------



## dan_cook_999

Bloody hell!!!awesome story with an extremely scary end,definately not something I would like to come across but some brill pics there welldone guys!


----------



## scott

wow, absolutely thrilling read. i loved going to time and envy while it was open and the amount of times i have driven past and wondered what it was like on the inside now. i would love to go in there.


----------



## Krypton

I'[m surprised that the carbonaters and Co2 Bottles are still there!!!!! The Junkies obviosuly havnt realised that they are worth quite a bit. Our Co2 comes from GSK and there was a few old bits and bobs in the cellar and we cashed them back in for a bit of money!!!!


----------



## UrbanX

Fantastic report. Excellent site, pics, and write up. Well impressed dude!


----------



## Runner

Ditto the above, nightclub's not really my thing but this is one of the best reports I've seen. 
Well written & some cracking pics - well done fella.


----------



## swedish

This looks like one hell of a banging explore cogito...nice shots with some interesting info bout the layout...Real shame that the junkies are using it tho, anyway bro good find an evan better report!


----------



## waynezbitz1

greta set of pics and a great report, we have a liquid/envy up here in leicester, which seems the same kind of thing 2 clubs with 2 entrances but linkeed via a small corridor, i wonder if they have a casino tucked away somewhere lol.


----------



## ImmortalShadow

Awesome report and photo's, I wondered what a night club looked like when it hadn't been in use for ages! I was tense just reading that about the junkie, I would've been seriously scared!!


----------



## tommyfox123

its all been nocked dwn now


----------



## Bad wolf

Nice one!!am i correct in thinking that the building has now been demolished??.


----------



## cogito

I think it's still there (I don't live in Portsmouth any more but visited three weeks ago), Randomnut did it a few weeks/months back after contacting me. It's changed a lot, but still do-able I'd imagine if it hasn't been demolished. Best bet is PM him.


----------



## Big_g

Excellent report and pictures.Bet it made it more worth while after finding the plans for the other places  Shame about the casino though.


----------



## sheepie

i was on the edge of my seat!!! love it what a find


----------



## jackanakanory

Its gone now...

I know as I work for the company that carried out the demolition.

Its sad as I met my wife there 10 years ago!


----------



## cogito

Cheers for the update, shame to see it go really. 

Seems strange that looking at the pics of the building half torn down I recognise being in therooms that are visible.


----------



## Urban Ghost

Top report, can imagine that was a bit of a sting in the tail though.


----------



## projectzip

I love the before and after type shot!
Gives a good perspective of where you was!


----------



## TheBigApple

Fascinating pictures of this place.

I found this site after looking for some info on the night club 5th Avenue, which later became time. Me and a friend were on a bike ride and had to stop as we went past this location only to see it half demolished.

I found this old picture on the web which shows the Grosvenor casino entrance before it was blocked off.






As you can see, as well as Time (formally 5th Avenue) and the Casino, is Envy which I think used to be called Images. I remember the clubs always having separate entrances, however inside the two clubs were linked and you could walk between them both.

The always popular munchy bar just to the right of the picture has been there for years.

Just out of site to the right of the picture are two other nightclubs which I remember as Peggy Sue's and later Zoom, and next to that on the end was Joannas. We never went in Joannas but remember Peggy Sue's as being a bar with DJ upstairs and a nightclub complete with tiny sticky dance floor below. these were still standing but boarded up as we drove past. Not sure if they are to be demolished too.


----------



## listerofsmeg

Amazing report. Shame you could not get much of the casino, even bigger shame that its gone now!


----------



## duckandcover

It has all gone now, it would appear that the site was going to be turned into a modern beach front apartment block but the guy who owns the site (harry rednap) or however you spell it cant justify spending money on the site in the downturn. Interestingly enough a mate of mine who works in the local planning office informed me that the reason the flats next door were not demolished was because there is one sitting tennant who refuses to leave!
So they are going to do the place up around the guy, cant see why though as the whole area is a bloody mess.

It was an awseome visit when congito and i went in and i nearly had a brown trouser moment when the druggies came back in, they were stood oposite me (i was hidden behind a wall) i was looking at the guy in a mirror across the hallway and couldnt beleive he couldnt see me! Scary stuff


----------



## j666eds

Has anyone visted Lush & Bliss or Joanna's next door to this?


----------



## cogito

Nah, they're not accessible.

They were sealed very tightly as there was a problem with homeless people / druggies.

Although took them long enough to realise that that spread next door too!


----------



## pixy-lajla

That looked fun! i was curious about the casino...but hey, i`d have legged it too! if you aint going back, anonymously report that its become a junkie den, it`ll soon be sorted...


----------



## gavnorfolk

wow awesome explore and write up.Theres an empty Time near me thats been closed for about 4 years but its secured tighter than a ducks butt.


----------



## beamer

Looks like the club that Luminar replaced it with (Liquid And Envy) will be closing down soon too ... 

http://www.egpropertylink.com/EGPLPROPERTY12645656.htm

Not sure if Luminar own the Drill Hall and have now decided to rent out the property to another company, or, they never owned it and have opted not to renew the lease with the owner.

Either way, unlikely that you'll be able to do any similar explore on this one, unfortunately :O(

Thanks for the report, brought back some good memories and explained a lot of the areas I had often wondered about.


----------



## krela

From what I've heard Luminar are struggling at the moment and they've replaced a lot of liquid/time/envy clubs with their Oceana brand. Glad I don't work with them anymore 

The only ones I like are the one next to rollerworld in derby and what was the brunel rooms in swindon.


----------



## lauraharri1

cogito said:


> *Part 3 of 4, Luminar Group Holdings PLC offices*
> 
> After Envy we called it a night again, but thanks to the maps we'd just found and a quick snoop, we located the building where these Offices (and a whole load of active flats, stealth was in order) were. Trouble was that all the Offices had little (HUGE) things called "windows" in them, so using any lights was out of the question. We had to go back during the day, so we did!
> 
> Whilst in there it very quickly became apparent that these offices were used for all sorts of work within the company. Everything from top level business strategies and marketing, through to graphic design of their media and in-house mock-up publishing.
> 
> 34. The one shot I took when we found our way through to the Offices at night, you can see why it's not torch friendly.
> View attachment 9130
> 
> 
> 35. Lots of paperwork, also note the megaphone on the right and the Champagne on the desk.
> View attachment 9131
> 
> 
> 36. The General Manager's office, complete with projector screen and inflatable banana.
> View attachment 9132
> 
> 
> 37. More Champagne, this time a massive bottle! Also keys, flyers etc.
> View attachment 9133
> 
> 
> 38. These clubs weren't just going to disappear, despite the publics initial fears... The company had the new club planned all along. Now Liquid Envy in Portsmouth City Centre.
> View attachment 9134
> 
> 
> 39. There seriously is stuff everywhere in every room, nothing is missing or destroyed.
> View attachment 9135
> 
> 
> 40. Boxes of promotional media including flyers, stickers, posters, beer mats, everything!
> View attachment 9136
> 
> 
> 41. Storage room, complete with dishwasher remains, dismantled lights and filter gels.
> View attachment 9137
> 
> 
> 42. Old CCTV equipment, although all the rest is still in place in the clubs.
> View attachment 9138
> 
> 
> 43. Office tea room.
> View attachment 9139
> 
> 
> 44. If you look REALLY closely, you can see this brochure is resting on an old photocopier. []
> View attachment 9140
> 
> 
> There's so much stuff in these offices, way too much to show close ups of the interesting details. These photos have barely covered all the rooms that are there, there are a fair few missing.
> 
> *Part 4 of 4, Groesvenor Casino*
> 
> We had virtually everything down on the "to do" list, but after 3 previous visits I'd still not found a way through to the elusive Groesvenor Casino. In all honesty I never realised there had been a casino there until I saw the plans! I don't remember it being there when all this place was open. The plans that we'd uncovered in the workshop revealed some potential on the casino. After checking a few things out all that happened was we found ourselves in hidden cupboard. "B*gger" we thought, til we got the torches on and opened a door. "Holy cr*p!" We were in!
> 
> Much like the little underground workshop that we'd come across, some of the lights were on, it was no biggy and no cause for concern. This place had eluded me for 3 whole visits and we'd finally cracked it! But all was not as it seems...
> 
> 45. Looking from the top of the stairs that go down to the Casino (it's underground) all seemed fine:
> View attachment 9141
> 
> 
> 46. Looking from the back towards the reception area through those doors... Yep that's pretty normal looking.
> View attachment 9142
> 
> 
> 47. The Reception. Alarm bells started ringing in my head, all was not right... BLue plastic bags from local 24hr Convenience Stores and the backdoors were marginally ajar letting light in:
> View attachment 9143
> 
> 
> 48. But there as no more signs of life round in the Canteen area, which was round a few dark snaking corridors.
> View attachment 9144
> 
> 
> 49. Until we hit this.
> View attachment 9145
> 
> 
> Sh*t the f*cking bed! We're getting outta here, now.
> 
> We snake round the dark winding corridors, pacing as quickly and stealthily as we could, our hearts pounding harder with each and every step. We were literally just coming to our "secret cupboard" entry point, when our feet froze in mid air.
> 
> "JOHN, IS THAT YOU MATE?!"
> 
> F*ck! There's f*cking junkies in here! It was literally less than a minute ago that we were in the heart of their lair, I daren't think what would have happened if we stayed just a few more seconds.
> 
> By this point we were frozen solid, too scared to move a muscle, stood in complete darkness staring out to the illuminated back entrance to the reception. My heart is literally tearing through my chest, it's the only part of me still moving when we catch a glimpse...
> 
> We see the junkie in the reflections of the glass at the reception enterance, he's stood in the light fumbling around and we can see him clearly... Thank god for our cover of darkness. My accomplice inches his way into the cupboard trying to keep silent whilst shaking like a leaf. He's in! But I'm left with several feet to cover and this guys is getting closer, I take no chances.
> 
> I dive for the cupboard and through our impossibly narrow access point, my accomplice follows, there's another cry from the junkie. "Sh*t!" We fumble frantically through the hole not daring to look back, only stopping once we reach our secure blanket of darkness.
> 
> Seconds feel like hours... My heart is in my mouth. Silence.
> 
> He's gone, must have thought we were security. Thank christ for that...
> 
> We take no chances, quick-footing our way back through the darkness until we find a safe point.
> 
> Explore over, we're outta here... And I ain't coming back. Ever.


really enjoyed reading your report and looking at the pics! I spent so many nights here back in the day! did you get any pics of the other 2 clubs that never were! I never knew there was a casino there but my friends dad used to go there all the time


----------



## Mick S

9th August 2011 and the building is on fire. The Savoy building was owned by Harry Redknapp, football manager etc. The building was Grade 2 listed and the local authority etc had refused various applications to have it chopped about and had suggested solutions to his applications, which were ignored.
Strangely enough, the building caught fire 10 minutes after the workers had left the building and the fire spread with amazing rapidity. The site was sold and redeveloped for "retirement" homes. This was an amazing building both inside and out and had 4 nightclubs, a casino and a burger bar. Joanna's, one of the night clubs was known around the world by navy personnel who alway's headed straight there on a run ashore.
I covered the fire as a photographer and took 3000 images over the period.


----------



## rickyt

Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com




and now its retirement flats and a co-op!


----------



## DeeHants

cogito said:


> 10. I'm guessing the staff were polishing off the last of the stock, then forgot about the last round on their final exit. Note that this place closed a few months before the smoking ban came into effect.


hah, I also got a photo of these bottles on my explore in March 2009!
The VK was looking quite a bit more disgusting, but I'm glad no one drank from it...




The floor in there was equally disgusting when it was open!


----------

